# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Fotos - Diskussionsthread

## georg

Hallo Leute,

auf einige Anregungen hin hab ich mir gedacht ich eröffne mal einen Photodiskussionsthread. Was ist das bzw. was soll das sein, was stellen wir uns darunter vor?

Hier werden keine Bilder reingestellt und auch nicht breit diskutiert sondern dies hier ist der Wegweiser, also die Sammelstelle für Photos in der Gallery. 

*Wie funktioniert das?*

Ihr macht ein Photo, findet es voll toll und stellt es in die Gallery. Normalerweise würde es nach spätestens einer Woche dort vergammeln, außer es ist ein tolles Rad und jeder gibt dort seinen Kommentar dazu ab.  :Wink:  Wir nehmen an ihr wollt aber bestimmte Sachen wissen, zB wie kann ich die Belichtung optimieren oder sonst etwas.

Dann nehmt ihr einfach den Link zu dem Bild und stellt ihn zusammen mit eurem Kommentar, Frage was auch immer und einer kleinen Beschreibung hier rein.

Die Diskussion zu dem Bild findet dann in der Gallery selbst statt.

Beim Bild bitte auch ausreichend Informationen dazuschreiben. Es hat wenig Sinn zB. über Belichtung zu reden wenn keine Blenden und Belichtungszeiten dabeistehen. Am besten die EXIF Daten posten.

*Warum so kompliziert?*

Der Sinn der Sache ist der, dass man hier im Forum die Bilder dann leichter findet, eine zentrale Stelle für Fragen rund um ums Bildermachen selbst hat. Denn in der Gallery kriegt das keiner oder nur wenige mit.

In einem Thread aber kann man nicht mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig diskutieren, weil dann keiner weiß auf welches Bild sich die Meldung gerade bezieht. Außerdem sind aus Gründen der Darstellbarkeit die Bildgrößen im Forum beschränkt.

So weit alles klar? Wünsche, Fragen, Anregungen und Beschwerden zu dem Thread könnt ihr natürlich auch hier stellen.

Viel Spaß!

 :Smile:

----------


## georg

Beispiel:

_Schaut euch mal Weihnachen in Mödling an, ist der Bildausschnitt zu knapp? Warum wirkt das unecht?_

So oder so ähnlich soll das funktionieren.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Lange Belichtungszeit...

----------


## Poison :)

diskutiert wird beim bild selbst  :Wink:   :Smile: 

wieso/woher hab ich bei diesem bild starke artefaktbildung im linken bildbereich?

von der komprimierung kanns nicht sein, hab ich auch im originalfoto

fotos davor und danach (selbe cam+objektiv: 70-200 2,8 L) weisen keine spur davon auf  :Confused: 

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

lg

----------


## Bruchpilot

Das sind Luftverwirbelungen!

Die entstehen kurz vorm Überschallknall  :Mr. Red: 

Na im ernst, hab keine Ahnung von was das kommt.

----------


## georg

Der erste "Scan" eines Negativs. Ging ein wenig daneben - vermutlich weil ich absolut ahnungslos bin vor allem was die digitale Nachbearbeitung angeht.

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

Farben sind irgendwie (daneben) aber es hat auch einen gewissen Flair (den des Mißerfolges).  :Big Grin: 

edit: zweiter "Scan". Hier gehts weiter:  Kaprun Worldcup Downhill 2000

----------


## georg

Falls es wem interessiert: Die Geschichte mit dem Abphotografieren von Farbnegativen funktioniert jetzt. Siehe https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

----------


## georg

Schon mal beobachtet wie sich ein Streichholz entzündet?  :Big Grin: 

Nikon D700 mit Kiron 105mm 1/100sek, f11, ISO400, man. Weißabgleich, man. Scharfstellung, Serienaufnahme

Die Unschärfe ergibt sich aus meiner Zittrigkeit.. die Kamera war zwar am Stativ aber das Streichholz und der Auslöser in einer Hand..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Wassertropfen.. das hat noch nicht so gut geklappt. Aber da gibts schöne Farben.. werd ich nochmals probieren.

----------


## joseppe

Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen auch probiert. Allerdings mit nicht ganz so überzeugendem Ergebnis. Wie hast du das Streichholz entzündet?

----------


## georg

Aufbau war so:

Kamera am Stativ. Alle Einstellungen manuell und voreingestellt, damit es während der Abfolge keine Änderungen gibt. ZB eine Änderung des Weißabgleichs schaut furchtbar aus.
Streichholz und Fernauslöser in der linken Hand.
Feuerzeug in der rechten Hand.
Schwierigkeit 1) Nachdem ich zu faul war mir eine Halterung für das Streichholz zu basteln, mußte ich das genau in die Schärfeebene halten. Deshalb Blende 11, weil sonst keine Chance.
Schwierigkeit 2) Das Hölzchen mit einem Feuerzeug anzünden, aber so, dass die Flamme vom Feuerzeug nicht am Photo ist und man das Streicholz nicht verwackelt.

Das ganze wäre wesentlich einfacher wenn man das Hölzchen einspannt.

Hat schon jemand probiert ein Streichholz mit einem Laserstrahl anzuzünden?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Welche Leistung benötigt man da? Weil das Feuerzeug ist zu oft im Bild und außerdem weiß man nie wann das wirklich anfängt sich zu entzünden..

Holz einspannen wäre auch besser um die Blende größer zu halten. f8 oder f5,6 würde 1/200 bzw 1/400 bedeuten was besser für die Serienaufnahme wäre.

----------


## mgt-MAV

> Aufbau war so:
> 
> Hat schon jemand probiert ein Streichholz mit einem Laserstrahl anzuzünden?  Welche Leistung benötigt man da? Weil das Feuerzeug ist zu oft im Bild und außerdem weiß man nie wann das wirklich anfängt sich zu entzünden..


www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU

 :Smile:

----------


## georg

Nettes Video.  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich hab eine andere, unsichtbare und viel weniger aufwendige Methode gefunden: Ein Heißluftfön mit ca. 600°C funktioniert bei einem Abstand von 50-100mm sehr zuverlässig sobald das Gerät richtig aufgeheizt ist.  :Smile: 
Damit sollte einer erfolgreichen Abbildung der Zündelei nichts mehr im Wege stehen.  :Mr Purple:

----------


## georg

Apropos anzünden: Für alle die sich gerne ein Loch in die Netzhaut brennen, am 4.1 ist eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis (78%) zu beobachten.
astronomisches-buero-wien.or.at/sf20110104.htm
www.waa.at
www.astronomie.at/Scripts/sho...asp?NewsId=251
Es handelt sich um die letzte von Wien aus zu beobachtende Sonnenfinsternis bis zum 20. März 2015. [Quelle: waa.at]

Siehe auch: https://www.downhill-board.com/calen...y=2011-1-4&c=1

----------


## georg

Nachdem hier eh kaum Bilder diskutiert werden, verwende ich den Thread nur mal so ohne konkreten Anlaß, um für Stativfreunde einen Testbericht zu posten:

Ich hab mittlerweile seit ca. einem Jahr das Manfrotto 732CY Basalt (~Carbon) Stativ mit einem Manfrotto 494 Kugelkopf.

Das Stativ hat 4 Auszüge wobei der letzte schon sehr dünn geraten ist. Mit 3 Auszügen und den Mittenauszug auf der untersten Position (Höhe Stativ dann 870mm + Kugelkopf 70mm = Gesamt 940mm) steht eine Nikon D700 mit einem Nikon AF 80-200 f2,8 (zusammen 2,5kg) stabil genug um mit Spiegelvorauslösung bei 200mm scharf abzubilden. Mit scharf meine ich, es sind keine Verwackelungsunschärfen zu erkennen, nur Luft, Kamera, und Objektiv.
Das ist aber vermutlich wohl auch das max. was dem Stativ zumutbar ist. Mit dem leichteren Nikon AF-S 70-300mm wird es bei 300mm schon interessanter, da muß man Beruhigungsmaßnahmen (Spiegelvorauslösung, Gewicht auf den Mittenauszug hängen) setzen. Also ich denke für das Stativ ist 200mm der noch sichere maximale Wert.
Das Stativ + Kugelkopf wiegt gerade mal knapp 1,2kg.
Der Kugelkopf hat kein zugängliches Kameragewinde, dh man muß den Kugelkopf+Stativ auf die Kamera bzw das Objektiv drehen. Mit zusammengeklappten Beinen ist das kein Problem aber trotzdem nervig. Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Gewicht.  :Wink: 

Apropos Gewicht: Leider bietet das Stativ am Mittenauszug nur einen Gummistöpsel der mit 2 Löchern befestigt ist. Damit kann man nicht schnell ein Gewicht (Rucksack, Tasche) unten dranhängen. Daher habe ich den Gummistöpsel entfernt und die Löcher aufgefräst um einen Karabiner einhängen zu können. Andere Hersteller bieten da einen Haken..

Wer ein leichtes Stativ sucht und unter 200-300mm bleiben will, der kann sich die Kombination bedenkenlos nehmen. Über 300mm kann ich nichts sagen, aber nachdem bei 300mm die Probleme bereits anfangen, wird es sicher nicht besser.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## joseppe

@fernzündeln: es gibt noch die möglichkeit einen grünen laserpointer zu tunen. dann kann man damit auch ein streichholz entzünden. es muss dazu auf der platine nur ein widerstand oder ein kondensator mit einem lötkolben angebruzzelt werden.

@stative: hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen gorilla-stativen? taugen die einigermaßen?

@thread-kidnapping: da hänge ich mich doch direkt mit einer weiteren frage dran.
ich fotografiere sehr viel analog (35mm film und polaroids) welche möglichkeiten (einfach und einigermaßen kostengünstig) gibst es die bilder zu digitalisieren? polaroids abzufotografieren oder zu scannen brachte nicht wirklich schöne ergebnisse (licht reflexionen etc)

----------


## xxFRESHxx

gorilla pods sind absolut super für remote blitze.  :Way To Go: 

für die kamera selbst ist das meiner meinung nach eher nix. selbst wenn sie das gewicht tragen (gibt ja die SLR versionnen) kann es immer noch passieren, dass sie beim abdrücken minimal nachgeben. also wenn dann würd ich sowas nur für kompaktkameras verwenden.

----------


## georg

ad gorilla: Schließe mich xxFRESHxx vollinhaltlich an.

ad digitalisieren: Mit polaroids habe ich keine Erfahrungen, aber ich digitalisiere 35mm Film vom Negativ indem ich das ganze auf einer selbstgebastelten Durchlichteinheit abfotografiere und im RAW Konverter die Farben umdrehe. Ist mühsam aber qualitativ sehr gut. Mit 12MP besser als ein teurer Scanner. Ich mach das mit den analogen Bildern - die ich ab und zu aus nostalgischen Gründen noch mache  :Stick Out Tongue:  - immer.
Abfotografieren vom Positiv ist nicht so toll, Scannen geht aber. Also sollte das mit dem Polaroid auch gehen?
Wenn es viele Bilder sind, würde ich das zum Scannen einschicken.

----------


## georg

Sonnenfinsternis
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...7182&nocache=1

----------


## grisch

> @fernzündeln: es gibt noch die möglichkeit einen grünen laserpointer zu tunen. dann kann man damit auch ein streichholz entzünden. es muss dazu auf der platine nur ein widerstand oder ein kondensator mit einem lötkolben angebruzzelt werden.
> 
> @stative: hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen gorilla-stativen? taugen die einigermaßen?
> 
> @thread-kidnapping: da hänge ich mich doch direkt mit einer weiteren frage dran.
> ich fotografiere sehr viel analog (35mm film und polaroids) welche möglichkeiten (einfach und einigermaßen kostengünstig) gibst es die bilder zu digitalisieren? polaroids abzufotografieren oder zu scannen brachte nicht wirklich schöne ergebnisse (licht reflexionen etc)


meine freundin ist auch so ein analog fan (lomo); mit normalen scanner hat das noch nie so toll funktioniert. sie wird sich jetzt wohl einen Negativ-Scanner besorgen, gibt's um die € 100,00

----------


## georg

Scannen: Ist die Frage wie man Qualität definiert. Ich habe zB das hier vom Negativ gescannt: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html (Bild ist nicht so besonders aber wegen der Farben/Kontrast, der Nadeln und der verschiedenen Entfernungen war das für einen Test ganz gut geeignet)
Es gibt keinen mir bekannten Scanner unter 1000EUR der deutlich mehr als 2000dpi schafft. Das ist bei einem 35mm Negativ eine Auflösung von 6MP. Wenn man jetzt mit einer Lomo oder Holga einen 400ASA Film verschießt so ist das mehr als ausreichend. Wenn man aber einen 35mm Velvia 50 oder Kodak 25 mit einer SLR mit gutem Objektiv und das ganze entsprechend beleuchtet vom Dia/Negativ scannen will, dann sind 6MP zu wenig.
Also für Lomo/Holga ist ein günstiger Negativ Scanner voll geeignet. Für normalen Film reicht ein besserer Scanner mit Durchlichteinheit und Möglichkeit der Farbkalibrierung wie der Epson Perfection 700/750 aus. (Der 750er ist ein 700er mit Silverfast Scansoftware und Farbkalibrierungstargets.) Gute Filme sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht scannen, sondern am besten abphotografieren mit allen Klimbim, Vor-/Nachteilen und Mühseligkeiten.

edit: Der Nachsatz
Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn die digitale Kopie eine bessere Qualität haben soll als das Original, so dass man das Original auf jeden Fall in voller Qualität erhält. Ansonsten nimmt man natürlich das was für den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck ausreicht. Für Internetveröffentlichungen reichen imho gute Flachbettscanner für alle Arten von Bildern.

----------


## georg

Apropos Analog: Kennt wer ein gutes Labor in A oder D wo man Negativ- und Diafilme (35mm und 120) hinschicken kann, und zu leistbaren Preisen auch gleich scannen??

----------


## joseppe

danke grisch, danke georg. dann sollte ein negativ-scanner für mich tauglich sein.
werde mir bei gelegenheit einen zulegen und berichten.

vor dem scanner steht allerdings eine weitere kamera auf der wunschliste. wird daher wohl noch 1-2monate dauern.

@gorilla-pod...ich seh schon. wird wohl doch eher ein normales stativ. remote blitze wollte ich eigentlich nicht im wald verteilen.

----------


## Poison :)

braucht jemand günstig eine 1dmkII ? 
hab seit kurzem die 7d  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Die 7D ist die beste kompakte HD Videokamera mit Wechselobjektiven die es derzeit gibt. Gratuliere! Aber für Photos würd ich mir die 1DMkII behalten.  :Devil:   :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

> Die 7D ist die beste kompakte HD Videokamera mit Wechselobjektiven die es derzeit gibt. Gratuliere! Aber für Photos würd ich mir die 1DMkII behalten.


hehe  :Wink: 

wozu? selben fps, gleicher oder besserer AF, rießen display, leichter, ....

ich befürcht einfach dass die 1d verstaubt, wüsste nicht wo ich sie vorziehen würde

----------


## georg

Bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen glaube ich persönlich, dass die 1D - obwohl sie die ältere Technik hat - trotzdem sauberere Bilder liefert.
Ich hab die 7D letztes Jahr 10 Tage bei Skihochtouren parallel zu meiner D700 probieren/vergleichen können. Die Lichtempfindlichkeit hat mich alles andere als beeindruckt.
Aber: Genauso schnell und um einiges leichter und kompakter. Keine Frage welche Kamera man lieber mitschleppt wenn das Licht paßt.
Mir persönlich sind saubere Bilder bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen halt extrem wichtig.

----------


## Poison :)

da bist du von deiner d700 verwöhnt  :Wink:  
denke nicht dass die 1d bei schlechtem licht bessere bilder liefert...im gegenteil, im high iso bereich is die 7d der alten 1er überlegen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## georg

Echt?? Na dann.. würd ich die 1D auf ebäh verhökern. Schau mal was die dort bringt.
Brauchst eh Geld für das Videorack für die 7D.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

hehe  :Wink:  erstes kleines testvideo von vergangenem samstag
(nicht alles material ist von mir!)

vimeo.com/19035840

mal schaun...glaub einfach dass die 1d nimma zum einsatz kommt
lieber noch verkaufen, sparen und falls mich mal juckt eine 5d zur 7d  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Wenn Video für dich wichtig ist, bleib bei der 7D. Der APS-C Sensor entspricht fast genau dem 35mm Filmformat - dh. du könntest sämtliche Filminstellungen damit 1:1 nachvollziehen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Die 5D hat für Video schon eine verdammt gerine Schärfentiefe, damit ist es sehr schwierig die Schärfe nachzuziehen.

----------


## Poison :)

5d wird (vernünftigerweise) eh nicht ins haus kommen..auch wenn man sich bei einem blick durch den sucher verliebt  :Smile:   :Twisted: 

derzeit such ich ein UWW, kann aber keines finden dass mir richtig zusagt

wichtig: 
lichtstärke
abbildungsleistung
unter 650,-

----------


## georg

Ich kenne mich mit Canon nicht so gut aus, aber dieses hier habe ich in der Nikon Version und die Qualität ist saugeil: geizhals.at/a334868.html Auch die Haltbarkeit ist top, hab das Ding beim Klettern schon mal 10m fallen lassen und es funktioniert immer noch.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  Es funktioniert auch bei -15°C im Schneesturm un bei 30°C und 80% Luftfeuchte.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Lichtstärke 2.8 durchgehend, einziger möglicher Nachteil: Ich weiß nicht wieso es ein Zoom ist. Es hat einen Brennweitenbereich von 11-16mm (->17-24mm KB) was sehr klein ist. Die Zoommechanik hätten sie sich sparen können, eine leichtere Festbrennweite wäre mir persönlich lieber, aber die Leute kaufen das nicht.
Ab ~14mm funktioniert es auch am FX Sensor.  :Wink: 
edit: Wenn das Ultra genug ist... aber unter 15mm KB wird bei APS-C/DX die Luft sehr dünn..

----------


## Poison :)

das ist eh unser favourit..gibt eh nicht viel am markt!

(blende von mindestens 3,5...besser 2,8 vorrausgesetzt)

canon 10-22 scheidet aufgrund der lichtschwäche aus, das sigma 10-20 wäre etwas besser vom brennweitenbereich, hat aber nur 3,5 und wieder einen anderen filterdurchmesser

ich denke wenn demnächst ein UWW ins haus kommt, dann das tokina  :Smile: 

auch bei 2,8 schon brauchbar? hast ein paar offenblendbeispiele?

lg

----------


## mgt-MAV

ich klink mich einfach mal hier mit ein. spiele mit dem gedanken meine 400d an den Nagel zu hängen und auf ne 60d zu wechseln. was natürlich ne ordendliche Steigerung wäre. Die 7d reizt natürlich auch, nur finde ich persöhnlich keine großen Vorteile zur 60er.

Was kann die 7d, was die 60d nich kann? Wo wäre sie mehr zu empfehlen?

----------


## Poison :)

www.canon.de/for_home/compare...as/digital_slr

autofokus, serienbildgeschwindigkeit, sucher ...

wenn man mit den kleinigkeiten leben kann spricht nix gegen die 60er!
hab sie mir nie genau angeschaut...von einer 1er zu einer 2stelligen wechseln geht nicht  :Lol: 

lg

----------


## georg

> auch bei 2,8 schon brauchbar? hast ein paar offenblendbeispiele


 Sehr brauchbar. Eines der besten Objektive auch verglichen mit den besten Original Nikon.
Beispiele: Kann ich dir machen, schicke mir eine email Adresse per PM wo ich die hinschicken soll. Suchen tu ich da nix weil die Suchbegriffe Tokina f2,8 gibts in meiner Photosammlung eher ned.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hab bei DX aber nur eine D70 mit 6MP zur Verfügung. Ich könnt aber mit der D700 bei 16mm Photos machen. Kommt aber im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Testbericht: www.kenrockwell.com/tokina/11-16mm.htm

Also wenn du 2,8 haben willst, brauchst eigentlich derzeit nicht weiterdenken weil es keine Alternative gibt. Bei solchen Weitwinkel ist die Tiefenschärfe bei 2.8 auch noch nicht so beschränkt, da kann man noch auch in der Tiefe halbwegs scharfe Photos machen.

----------


## Dirtjumper III

> ich klink mich einfach mal hier mit ein. spiele mit dem gedanken meine 400d an den Nagel zu hängen und auf ne 60d zu wechseln. was natürlich ne ordendliche Steigerung wäre. Die 7d reizt natürlich auch, nur finde ich persöhnlich keine großen Vorteile zur 60er.
> 
> Was kann die 7d, was die 60d nich kann? Wo wäre sie mehr zu empfehlen?


Hi,

genau vor der gleichen Frage stand ich bis vor einem Monat auch noch. Ich hatte auch ein 400D mit Batteriegriff usw.
Bin nach längerem hin und her dann an der 7D hängen geblieben und hab die dann auch gekauft. Bereuht hab ich es auf keinen Fall. Mein Mitbewohner hat die 60D, von daher hab ich einen direkten Vergleich. Wenn du die 400D gewohnt bist, wird dir der Umstieg auf die 60D schwer fallen. Die Bedienelemente sind komplett anders angeordnet, das Wahlrad mit den integrierten "Joystick" kann man nur mit viel Übung präzise bedienen.

Die Vorteile die ich in der 7D im gegensatz zur 60D sehe:
natürlich die schnelle Serienbildfolge von 8 Bildern in der Sekunde (Kommt natürlich immer auf den Einstzbereich an)Der im Vergleich doch größere BodyDie Haptik (7D ist aus Magnesium gefertigzt und fasst sich einfach hochwertiger an)Wetterfestigkeit (Ähnliche Abdichtung wie die 1er Modelle)

Geh am besten mal in den Fotoladen deines vertrauens und lass dir mal beide in die Hand geben, dann weist du schon welche die richtige für dich ist  :Wink:

----------


## mgt-MAV

Danke euch beiden, muss ich mir wohl doch beide geräte noch mal aus der nähe betrachten  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Der im Vergleich doch größere Body


 Sehe ich eindeutig als Nachteil an. Mir gehen die großen und schweren Gehäuse ziemlich am Arsch. 1980 waren die analogen 35mm Spitzenmodelle kleiner und leichter als so manche APS-C DSLR heute. Und die mußten 2 Filmrollen verstauen können.
Ich sehe absolut keinen Vorteil in groß und/oder schwer und ich mach doch einige Bilderchen von 16-300mm mit und ohne Stativ.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber ich muß auch keinen Nachbarn neidisch machen.  :Lol:   :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## Dirtjumper III

Geb ich dir auch teilweise Recht. Das kommt naürlich immer auf die Vorlieben an. Ich persönlich habe recht große Hände, da war mir die 400D schon ein bisschen klein. Die 7D passt einfach perfekt. Den großteil des Gewichtes macht derzeit nicht der Body, sondern mein Objektiv und der externe Biltz. Außerdem hab ich lieber was richtiges in der Hand  :Mrgreen: 

Aber wie schon eingangs erwähnt, alles Geschmackssache.

----------


## Poison :)

7d erstmal outdoor getestet  :Smile: 

fazit: genial, 1d wird günstig vercheckt! ( :Frown:  )

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-5090.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

anregungen, wünsche, beschwerden?  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## Red

Recht luftig angezogen für die Temperaturen.

----------


## Poison :)

war heud mit nichtmal minus 5 eh angenehm  :Smile:  
@georg: wird wohl doch eher das sigma 10mm 2,8 fish (fotos siehe oben)
das tamron mag zwar spitze sein, allerdings lohnen sich die 5mm nach unten(ohne effekt) für mich nicht

----------


## georg

Tokina.. nicht Tamron. Aber jo mei, mir isses eh egal, ich krieg (leider) keine Provision für ein verkauftes Linserl, also mach was du willst.  :Wink: 
Ich hab mir früher ein 16mm (KB) Fischaugerl ausgeborgt, das wird aber schnell fad.  Ich hab halt "normale" Weitwinkel lieber.  :Smile: 
Anregungen, Wünsche und Beschwerden? Kabel, Drähte Seile und dergleichen entweder nicht im Bildausschnitt einbeziehen oder rauseditieren. Näher ran.. aufs Licht schaun, wenn die Gesichter im Schatten sind reinblitzen, übern Blitz eine "Amber" folie zur Abstimmung auf die Sonne und Wünsche hätt ich auch.. einen Sack voll Geld, damit ich mir das alles leisten kann.  :Mr Purple:

----------


## stephan-

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage und hoffe es ist okay, die hier mit einzubinden. Wenn nicht kann ein Mod ja kurz einen Thread draus basteln.

Ich hab aktuell eine Canon Powershot A640 hier, von meiner Freundin. Das Ding kann auf jedenfall mehr als meine FinePix F40. 
War damit im Wald und leider sind die Sprungbilder vom Fahrer unscharf.
Muss ich die Belichtungszeit dafür runterregeln? Eigentlich schon, oder? Ich muss zugeben, das ich erstens nicht so haargenau weiß, was ich an der Kamera nun einstellen kann und wie die Einstellungen zu wählen sind.. wäre cool, hier etwas Hilfe zu kriegen. 
Ich kann die Blende auch verstellen, wie wirkt sich das aus und wie sollte ich die am besten wählen?
Die Fotos entstehen in einem relativ hellen Waldstück, die Sonne kommt entweder von hinten oder von vorne. 
Wär cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, das beste herauszuholen.  :Smile: 
Kann auch gleich mal ein Beispielbild anhängen.


Also das neue Dateihochladsystem check ich nicht und erstrecht check ich nicht, warum das Bild nun zwei mal hochgeladen wurde...

----------


## georg

> Ich hab aktuell eine Canon Powershot A640 hier, von meiner Freundin. Das Ding kann auf jedenfall mehr als meine FinePix F40.


 Jo.




> War damit im Wald und leider sind die Sprungbilder vom Fahrer unscharf.


 Seh da kaum was von Fahrern. Das führt zu Punkt 
1. Geh näher ran. Nein, noch näher.. Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht..




> Muss ich die Belichtungszeit dafür runterregeln? Eigentlich schon, oder?


 Jo, wenn du mit runter kürzer meinst.
2. Die Unschärfe könnte 2 Gründe haben:
2.1. Zu lange Belichtungszeit. Siehe 3. und höhere ISO einstellen wenn 3. nicht reicht. Mind. 1/125sek, besser 1/250sek aber eigentlich wollen wir 1/500sek um die Bewegung einzufrieren. Letzteres wird bei der PowerShot mangels Lichtstärke eher unmöglich sein..
2.2 langsamer Autofokus: Bei den Kompaktkameras - und da zähle ich die PowerShot dazu - ist der AF prinzipbedingt (noch) viel lahmer als bei einer (D)SLR. Dh. du solltest vorher scharfstellen und dann warten bis der Radler vorbeikommt und dann hoffentlich rechtzeitig (Stichwort: Auslöseverzögerung) abdrücken. Wenn möglich fokussieren und dann Autofokus abstellen.




> Ich kann die Blende auch verstellen, wie wirkt sich das aus und wie sollte ich die am besten wählen?


3.  Die größte Blende - also kleinste Blendenzahl einstellen die die Kamera kann -> mehr Licht auf den Sensor -> kürzere Belichtungszeit




> Die Fotos entstehen in einem relativ hellen Waldstück, die Sonne kommt entweder von hinten oder von vorne.


4. Wenn es trotzdem zu dunkel ist, kannst du die Bewegung auch mit dem Blitz einfrieren. Hintergrund: Die Blitzdauer ist im 1/1000sek Bereich. Dh. du kannst belichten, am Schluß reinblitzen und dann wird das Motiv in seiner letzten "Stellung" vom Blitz durch seine kurze Dauer "eingefroren". Das Zauberwort dafür heißt "Synchronisation auf den zweiten Verschlußvorhang" - Schau mal in der Anleitung nach ob die das kann. Die Belichtungszeit wählst du dann zwischen ca. 1/15sek (mit der Bewegung gezogen für die geilen Speedeffekte) oder das kürzeste was die Kamera mit Blitz kann (Stichwort: Blitzsynchronisationszeit) aber nicht kürzer als 1/250-1/500sek weil sonst dominiert der Blitz viel zu stark -> probieren.

edit: Wenn du ein Bild ziehst - also lange Belichtungszeit - dann konzentrierst du dich auf das Gesicht (genauer: Die Augen) des Fahrers. Die müssen in der Kamera immer stillstehen damit die scharf werden. Der Fokus muß dort liegen wo dann der der Fahrer ist wenn der Blitz kommt... aber ich glaube das führt dann schon zu weit.  :Stick Out Tongue:  mit einer Kompaktkamera über das Display sind das Glückstreffer.

----------


## stephan-

> Jo.
> 
>  Seh da kaum was von Fahrern. Das führt zu Punkt 
> 1. Geh näher ran. Nein, noch näher.. Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht..


Wollte ursprünglich ein Serienbild machen und dafür alles drauf haben. Dafür war die Kamera dann aber wirklich zu langsam.





> 2.1. Zu lange Belichtungszeit. Siehe 3. und höhere ISO einstellen wenn 3. nicht reicht. Mind. 1/125sek, besser 1/250sek aber eigentlich wollen wir 1/500sek um die Bewegung einzufrieren. Letzteres wird bei der PowerShot mangels Lichtstärke eher unmöglich sein..


Den Fokus hatte ich vorher eh schon eingestellt. Bei dem ISO Wert also höher als 80 gehen? Dachte immer das wäre für Dunkelheit. Welcher Wert ist hier sinnvoll? Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, aber ich hab hier ne Einstellung, die ich auf bis 1/1250 einstellen kann. Geht aber auch deutlich höher und das Bild wird am Monitor heller, je höher die Zahl. Ist das die Belichtungszeit?! Muss mir wohl mal das Onlinehandbuch suchen..






> 3.  Die größte Blende - also kleinste Blendenzahl einstellen die die Kamera kann -> mehr Licht auf den Sensor -> kürzere Belichtungszeit


Bedingen sich die Einstellungen gegenseitig, also wird mir mit kleinerer ausgewählter Blende eine kürzere Belichtungszeit "freigegeben" oder ist das unabhängig? Wie hab ich mir die Blende vorzustellen? Ist das einfach die Öffnung im Moment der Aufnahme?





> 4. Wenn es trotzdem zu dunkel ist, kannst du die Bewegung auch mit dem Blitz einfrieren. Hintergrund: Die Blitzdauer ist im 1/1000sek Bereich. Dh. du kannst belichten, am Schluß reinblitzen und dann wird das Motiv in seiner letzten "Stellung" vom Blitz durch seine kurze Dauer "eingefroren". Das Zauberwort dafür heißt "Synchronisation auf den zweiten Verschlußvorhang" - Schau mal in der Anleitung nach ob die das kann.


Du meinst jetzt keinen externen Blitz, oder? Macht ein Blitz an einem hellen Tag mit viel Sonne im Wald überhaupt spürbar etwas aus? Kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen. Ist ja auch nur der kleine Blitz der integriert ist in die Kamera.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Wollte ursprünglich ein Serienbild machen und dafür alles drauf haben. Dafür war die Kamera dann aber wirklich zu langsam.


 Vergiß es eher.. dafür sind mind 3Bilder/sek notwendig.



> Bei dem ISO Wert also höher als 80 gehen? Dachte immer das wäre für Dunkelheit. Welcher Wert ist hier sinnvoll?


 Je höher die ISO deste größer das Rauschen. Da mußt du den Wert/Kompromiss finden der für dich noch paßt. Verdoppelung der ISO -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit.




> Bedingen sich die Einstellungen gegenseitig, also wird mir mit kleinerer ausgewählter Blende eine kürzere Belichtungszeit "freigegeben" oder ist das unabhängig?


Die Blende bestimmt die Öffnung des Objektives und damit die Lichtmenge. Doppelte Fläche -> doppelte Lichtmenge -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit. Also Blende 5.6 auf Blende 4 -> doppelte Fläche -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit. Siehe
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blendenreihe_%28Optik%29




> Wie hab ich mir die Blende vorzustellen? Ist das einfach die Öffnung im Moment der Aufnahme?


Siehe de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotografische_Blende




> Macht ein Blitz an einem hellen Tag mit viel Sonne im Wald überhaupt spürbar etwas aus? Kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen. Ist ja auch nur der kleine Blitz der integriert ist in die Kamera.


 Jedes Licht macht was aus und wenn du mit einer LED Lampe reinleuchtest wird mans eventuell erkennen. Probiers einfach aus, das kann man schwer beschreiben.
Bei Gegenlicht mußt du auf jeden Fall blitzen, außer du stehst auf scharze Silouetten vor einem hellen Hintergrund.

----------


## stephan-

> Je höher die ISO deste größer das Rauschen. Da mußt du den Wert/Kompromiss finden der für dich noch paßt. Verdoppelung der ISO -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit.


Das ist schonmal ne gute Info, dann war ISO 80 eh Unsinn. Gibts da einen Richtwert? 200? Hab eben keinen Laptop dabei um die Fotos direkt zu begutachten und möchte mit möglichst wenig Versuchen die bestmöglichen Ergebnisse erzielen, da ich auch eher fahren und nicht knipsen will - da fehlt mir nämlich das Talent zu (okay, eigentlich zu beidem  :Big Grin:  ). Daher dachte ich, ich frag hier mal die, die davon Ahnung haben.





> Die Blende bestimmt die Öffnung des Objektives und damit die Lichtmenge. Doppelte Fläche -> doppelte Lichtmenge -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit. Also Blende 5.6 auf Blende 4 -> doppelte Fläche -> Halbierung der Belichtungszeit. Siehe
> de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blendenreihe_%28Optik%29


Alles klar. Also Blende eh so gering wie möglich. War irgendwas mit 2,8 soweit ich mich erinner, als geringster Wert. Sollte passen. Wird die Belichtungszeit dann von der Kamera automatisch angepasst, oder muss ich das von Hand nachkorrigieren (darauf zielte auch meine schon gestellte Frage ab)?






> Jedes Licht macht was aus und wenn du mit einer LED Lampe reinleuchtest wird mans eventuell erkennen. Probiers einfach aus, das kann man schwer beschreiben.
> Bei Gegenlicht mußt du auf jeden Fall blitzen, außer du stehst auf scharze Silouetten vor einem hellen Hintergrund.


Das bei Gegenlicht ist klar. Das wirklich jedes Licht etwas ausmacht ist mir allerdings neu, dann werd ich den Blitz von nun an einfach anlassen. Wegen der Synchronisation schau ich nochmal, bin mir aber jetzt schon ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht verstellbar ist.
Gut das zu wissen, mit dem Licht.


Edit: Leider ist die Canonwebsite nicht in der Stimmung, mir die Anleitung zu offenbaren. Läd irgendwie nicht..

----------


## Poison :)

> Tokina.. nicht Tamron. Aber jo mei, mir isses eh egal, ich krieg (leider) keine Provision für ein verkauftes Linserl, also mach was du willst. 
> Ich hab mir früher ein 16mm (KB) Fischaugerl ausgeborgt, das wird aber schnell fad.  Ich hab halt "normale" Weitwinkel lieber. 
> Anregungen, Wünsche und Beschwerden? Kabel, Drähte Seile und dergleichen entweder nicht im Bildausschnitt einbeziehen oder rauseditieren. Näher ran.. aufs Licht schaun, wenn die Gesichter im Schatten sind reinblitzen, übern Blitz eine "Amber" folie zur Abstimmung auf die Sonne und Wünsche hätt ich auch.. einen Sack voll Geld, damit ich mir das alles leisten kann.


hi! spät aber doch danke für die rückmeldung  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

> Alles klar. Also Blende eh so gering wie möglich. War irgendwas mit 2,8 soweit ich mich erinner, als geringster Wert. Sollte passen. Wird die Belichtungszeit dann von der Kamera automatisch angepasst, oder muss ich das von Hand nachkorrigieren (darauf zielte auch meine schon gestellte Frage ab)?


2,8 macht sinn  :Smile: 

kamera regelt die verschlusszeit dann, wenn du dich in der zeitautomatik (oder blendenautomatik? verwechsel die beiden immer  :Lol:  ) befindest
wird meist als AV / TV bezeichnet...

wenn du im manuellen modus bist musst du die passende verschlusszeit selbst herausfinden (testbilder, vorm eigentlichen bild...eher schwierig fürn anfang!)

ISO: je nach licht bzw rauschverhalten der cam...benutz bei meiner 7d (DSLR) von iso 100 bis 1600 alles!

lg  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Gibts da einen Richtwert? 200?


 Ist für jede Kamera anders. Meine fängt bei 200 erst an.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Richtwert: Je niedriger desto höhere Qualität. Je höher, desto mehr wird das Signal verstärkt -> Rauschen. 400 ist bei den meisten Kompakten mit 10MP oder weniger und Sensordiagonale größer als 1/1,8" noch erträglich. 800 meist eher nicht, vor allem weil Canon sagt bei 800 ist es ok. Der Wert den die Hersteller als ok empfinden ist dann meist die Notfunktion..  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> War irgendwas mit 2,8 soweit ich mich erinner, als geringster Wert. Sollte passen.


 Jo. Hängt vom Objektiv ab. 2,8 ist schon recht lichtstark.




> Wird die Belichtungszeit dann von der Kamera automatisch angepasst, oder muss ich das von Hand nachkorrigieren


 Sobald eine Belichtungsautomatik im Spiel ist, macht die Kamera den Rest. Es gibt außer der Vollautomatik meist folgende Modi: P, A, S, M
P .. Program: Kamera wählt Blende und Zeit nach einer internen Tabelle selbst .. Benutzer wählt ISO, Blitz (ja/nein) also noch ziemlich automatisch..
A .. Blendenpriorisiert (aperture priority) oder auf Deutsch Zeitautomatik (Blende vorgegeben, Zeit wird von der Kamera automatisch gewählt)
S .. shutter priority oder Blendenautomatik (Zeit wird vorgegeben, Blende wird von der Kamera automatisch gewählt)
M .. manuell -> Benutzer bestimmt alles -> keine Automatik
edit: Die Modi können bei Canon anders heißen.




> Das wirklich jedes Licht etwas ausmacht ist mir allerdings neu, dann werd ich den Blitz von nun an einfach anlassen.


 Hängt von der Situation ab. Photografie ist aber Lichtmalerei, also das Licht ist das wichtigste.




> Wegen der Synchronisation schau ich nochmal, bin mir aber jetzt schon ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht verstellbar ist.


 Das wär blöd, weil dann blitzt er am Anfang der Belichtung und dann wird gegen Ende verwaschen - schaut blöd aus,.




> Leider ist die Canonwebsite nicht in der Stimmung, mir die Anleitung zu offenbaren. Läd irgendwie nicht..


Wenns dann mal geht Handbuch runterladen und lesen.  :Wink:  Hilft meistens..  :Big Grin: 

PS: Die neuen Smileys sind häßlich und nicht zu entziffern.

----------


## Poison :)

> PS: Die neuen Smileys sind häßlich und nicht zu entziffern.


 :Yeah That:

----------


## georg

> wenn du im manuellen modus bist musst du die passende verschlusszeit selbst herausfinden (testbilder, vorm eigentlichen bild...eher schwierig fürn anfang!)


 Oder schätzen und sich überraschen lassen..  :Wink:  Ist mir erst letztlich passiert mit meiner F3. Da ist doch tatsächlich nach ca. 12 Jahren und xxxxx Auslösungen die Batterie leer (Frechheit! Könnte länger halten!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  ) daher hab ich komplett manuell einstellen und mechanisch auslösen müssen. Hatte meine anderen Kameras leider nicht dabei..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bin schon auf den Film gespannt, sicher kein einziges brauchbares Bild dabei.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

Danke für die Hilfe. Mal schauen, ob ich das morgen vernünftig umgesetzt kriege.  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Hab leider erst gegen Abend jemanden gefunden, der den Double auch springt, es war also schon etwas dunkel und eh tagsüber sehr wolkig ohne Sonnenschein, habe einfach kurz vor dem nach Hause fahren mich mal an eure Tipps gehalten, kurz eingestellt und Freihand das hier geschossen. fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...rge/maggus.jpg
Bin damit für den Zeitaufwand  :Twisted:  sehr zufrieden. Danke nochmal.  :Smile: 

Scheint zu groß für Dateianhang hier zu sein. Rauscht recht stark seh ich gerade, aber gut, war eben schon recht düster.

----------


## georg

Näher ran.. aber sonst:  :Way To Go:  Also für eine Canon ein ganz anständiges Bild.  :Devil:

----------


## stephan-

Gestern mit einer noch dickeren Kamera im Wald gewesen, leider falsch eingestellt. Großteil der Fotos ist Ausschuss, weil irgendwo unscharf/falsch fokussiert/verwaschen  :Frown: 
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...l/IMG_1376.JPG

Das ist so das beste, was bei rauskam. Kann man bei Fotos, auf denen der Fahrer unscharf ist, per Photoshop noch etwas herauskitzeln?
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp wie ich raw-Datein ohne Wasserzeichen konvertiert kriege, am besten kostenfrei?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Das ist so das beste, was bei rauskam.


 Eh nicht übel. Noch näher ran und etwas runter, dann schaut der Fahrer höher aus..  :Wink:  Wobei das geht schon so.. Unscharf ist da der Hintergrund und so soll es sein. Fahrer ist halbwegs scharf, also mir würde das reichen. Die übertriebene Canon Schärfe bekommst du nicht durch besseres Scharfstellen sondern Überschärfen des Bildes dh. extreme Kontrastverstärkung. Canon hat das als Voreinstellung und ist aber eigentlich schon eine eher extreme Bildbearbeitung, manche würde es schon Bildverfälschung nennen.  :Wink:  Wems gefällt..

Wenn der Hintergrund scharf sein soll mußt du entweder eine kleinere Blende (edit: größere Blendenzahl/wert) oder einen kleineren Sensor (andere Kamera) nehmen. Siehe Tiefenschärfe.




> Kann man bei Fotos, auf denen der Fahrer unscharf ist, per Photoshop noch etwas herauskitzeln?


 Richtige Unschärfe kriegt man nicht weg. Das geht nur bei CSI.




> Hat irgendwer einen Tipp wie ich raw-Datein ohne Wasserzeichen konvertiert kriege, am besten kostenfrei?


 Na klar, ufraw siehe ufraw.sourceforge.net/ und alles was ufraw nicht kann in GIMP bearbeiten. ufraw ist nicht schlecht, aber ein richtiger raw Converter wie bibble kann (ein wenig) mehr (Stichwort Schärfe), das gleiche (ein wenig) besser und ist komfortabler und genauer einzustellen.

----------


## stephan-

Danke für die Hinweise etc.  :Smile: 

Ist immer etwas doof, wenn man eigentlich selbst knipsen will, um das Bild auch wirklich gut zu machen, dann kann man ja selbst nicht fahren.  :Big Grin: 

Vielleicht kauf ich mir einfach eine mit Fernauslöser und Stativ, dann kann ich mich selbst fotografieren  :Mr Purple: 

Was zahlt man für eine brauchbare (Brauchbar im Sinne von für DH gut nutzbar, also Blitzsynchro, Mögl. für ext. Blitz, ggf. Fernsteuerung) DSLR? 500 aufwärts?
Bin nämlich echt am überlegen, weil mich die ganzen Möglichkeiten so einer Kamera schon faszinieren. Das letzte Bild ist mit einer Canon EOS 450D entstanden, was man da alles einstellen kann, ist schon lecker. 
Nur als Student hab ich eben auch nicht so viel Kohle übrig, erstrecht nicht neben dem DH fahren.  :Redface:

----------


## georg

> Ist immer etwas doof, wenn man eigentlich selbst knipsen will, um das Bild auch wirklich gut zu machen, dann kann man ja selbst nicht fahren.


 Dann beginn erst garnicht mit dem Photos machen. Das letzte halbwegs brauchbare Bild von mir hat der Poison irgendwann 2006 oder so auf der Planai gemacht..  :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 



> Vielleicht kauf ich mir einfach eine mit Fernauslöser und Stativ, dann kann ich mich selbst fotografieren


 Fernauslöser mit Funk oder Lichtschranke? Gibts alles für ein wenig Kleingeld..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 



> Was zahlt man für eine brauchbare (Brauchbar im Sinne von für DH gut nutzbar, also Blitzsynchro, Mögl. für ext. Blitz, ggf. Fernsteuerung) DSLR? 500 aufwärts?


 Hmmmmm... kommt auf die Serienbildrate an. Wenn 2-3Bilder/sek reichen dann sind alle Einstiegsmodelle gut genug. ZB. Nikon 3100
geizhals.at/a562191.html
geizhals.at/a562552.html
Fernsteuerung weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig aber da gibts sicher einiges. Ist ja an sich nix dabei wird einfach nur ein Kontakt geschlossen.. eigentlich könnte man da jede Fernsteuerung umbauen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Canon, Pentax etc weiß ich jetzt nicht aber wird genauso liegen. Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen eines Herstellers sind größer als die zwischen den Herstellern.. also Hersteller ist ziemlich egal.
Tät was gebrauchtes nehmen. Wobei der Gebrauchtmarkt auch sehr teuer ist, aber meine erste DSLR hab ich gebraucht gekauft und das war gut so.

----------


## stephan-

Also lag ich mit ~500€ gar nicht schlecht. Ich denke auch ich werd was gebrauchtes nehmen. Irgendwas, was noch nicht so alt ist, damit die Kamera nicht schon abgenudelt ist. Beim Fernauslöser dachte ich an etwas mit Funk, was man beim Fahren dann selbst am Lenker mitnimmt und auslöst oder so. Wobei das sicher die Seltenheit wird, weil nicht wirklich praktikabel für Stein-/Wurzelfelder oder große Sprünge, da kann ich nicht noch einen Auslöser bedienen glaub ich.  :Big Grin: 
Selbstauslöser mit Timer ist jedenfalls keine wirklich gute Option, es sei denn, man kann den explizit auf - sagen wir mal 5-7 - Serienbilder einstellen. 
Die kompakte Canon kann per Timer drei Serienbilder machen, ist aber viel zu langsam. Ob die größere das konnte weiß ich nun leider nicht.


Wenn ich nun bspw die 450d von Canon gebraucht bei Ebay kaufe dann sollte ich die ja auch noch in einem halben Jahr, wenn ich sie echt zu selten genutzt hab, mit wenig Verlust weiterverkaufen können, oder? Weiß nicht wie das bei Kameras mit der Preistabilität ist.. Titanfedern sind ja oft eine sichere Geldanlage.  :Wink:

----------


## michlfeit

spam on:

hätt ne D200 inkl Batteriegriff etc. im Marktplatz. Zustand super...

das kann man damit machen, über funkauslöser mit externen blitz fotografiert.

----------


## georg

> Selbstauslöser mit Timer ist jedenfalls keine wirklich gute Option, es sei denn, man kann den explizit auf - sagen wir mal 5-7 - Serienbilder einstellen.


 Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den Einstiegsmodellen aussieht, aber ich hab einen Timer wo ich  auf die Sekunde genau eine bestimmte Anzahl Bilder in einer definierten Serienbildgeschwindigkeit machen kann. Also theoretisch kann ich die Kamera hinstellen und sagen wir ab 12:00:00 500 Bilder lange alle 10 Sek ein Bild machen oder um 15:45:32 30 Bilder mit 8fps.. und so weiter.

Ich weiß nicht wie gerne du bastelst, aber im prinzip ist der Auslöser bei ich glaub jedem Hersteller sehr einfach gelöst. Erster Druckpunkt entspricht einem Kontakt, Auslösung ist der zweite. Dh wenn du zB eine Lichtschranke hast dann läßt du den ersten Kontakt per Schalter geschlossen (Kamera in Bereitschaft) und wenn du dann vorbeifährst schlißet die Lichtschranke den zweiten Kontakt -> Bild wird gemacht. Das könnte man noch weiterspinnen, wenn du das Signal eine definierte Zeit stehenläßt ist das wie wenn der Auslöser gedrückt gehalten wird -> Serienbild. Nur mal so als Anregung. Tierfotografen machen das sehr gerne so.

edit: Die D200 vom michlfeit  um 500,- tät ich noch verhandeln.. die gehen bei ebäh um 450,- mit weniger Auslösungen weg und ebäh ist eher teuer. Wenn ich eine Kamera brauchen tät würd ichs um 400,- oder so nehmen - Objektiv ist ja keines dabei. -> geizhals.at/a227403.html -> 400+150 -> EUR 550,- für eine Kamera die 5fps kann, das Objektiv ist günstig aber gut, Brennweitenbereich Objektiv KB 27-80mm. Wär als Einstieg ok, "bessere" Objektive gibts natürlich, aber die wiegen und kosten deutlich mehr.
DSLR ist eine Sparbüchse.. du wirfst immer mehr ein.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit2: DSLRs haben so gut wie kaum eine Wertbeständigkeit. Deren Entwicklung schreitet sehr schnell voran, es ist noch nicht so schlimm wie bei Computern aber ähnlich. Im Gegensatz dazu stehen Objektive: Die werden gebraucht teilweise um 70-80% vom Neupreis gehandelt. Vor allem bei Nikon wo die Objektivaufnahme jetzt seit Anfang der 80er nicht mehr verändert wurde. Ich hab selber 30 Jahre alte Objektive noch in Verwendung.

----------


## Poison :)

würd auch eine gebrauchte empfehlen!
objektive sowieso!

schau mal auf dslr-forum.de
da gibts weiter unten einen rießigen (canon-) marktplatz!

hätte auch grad eine canon 1d mkII abzugeben
hätt mir 599 inkl 2. akku vorgestellt
die könnte man auch in 1-2 jahren um beinahe das selbe wieder verkaufen!

----------


## georg

Ich hab bis jetzt 5 (D)SLRs gebraucht gekauft und nur bei einer ein kleines Problem und selbst das kann man den Verkäufer nicht anlasten weil die Kamera ca 3 Montae noch einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Pech kann man halt immer haben, halbwegs sicher ist man nur bei Neukauf. Aber in Falle der DSLRs kostet es neu gut das doppelte wenn nicht mehr.

----------


## michlfeit

zum verhandeln: Bei mir is ja auch ein super toller Nikon-Batteriegriff dabei  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Es gibt für alle Belange rund um Medien wie Foto und Video jetzt eine eigene Abteilung hier.
Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video

Bitte sämtlichen neuen Beiträge dort verfassen. DANKE!

----------


## terrorkitty

frage!
glaubt ihr daß es möglich ist mit einer alten minolta xg-1 vernünftige aufnahmen beim biken
hinzubekommen?
ja ich weiß daß die nicht digital ist, und komplett veraltet auch!
es würde mich deswegen interessieren weil ich keine ahnung von "Aufnahmen" habe, aber so eine spiegelreflexkamera zufällig daheim bei mir habe und gerne wissen würde 
ob sich der aufwand und die zeit die man benötigt um in diese materie hineinzukommen
sich lohnt oder nicht! :Smile: 
griaz eik

----------


## georg

Ämmm.. prinzipiell ja. Aber es ist nicht einfach, damit lernst du Photografieren auf die ganz harte Tour.

Vorteile gegenüber einer kleinen digitalen Kompaktkamera
-) Keine Auslöseverzögerung. Großer Vorteil! Die Kamera macht das Bild wenn du abdrückst und nicht irgendwann.
-) Großer Sucher.
-) Exaktes manuelles Scharfstellen möglich. Besser - viel besser - als bei modernen DSLRs um 4000EUR weil die alle keine geteilte Suchermattscheibe mehr haben.

Nachteile
-) Kein Autofokus. Macht wenig bei Aufnahmen wo du weißt wo der Fahrer vorbeikommt. Der soll sich vorher auf die Kante/Sprung/Kurve hinstellen, du stellst scharf und wenn er dann vorbeirast, paßt bereits alles für das eine Bild.
-) Film muß entwickelt werden, dass benötigt Zeit und Geld und einen Scanner um die Bilder ins Netz zu bringen.
-) Die Zeit um zu Lernen ist damit viel länger, einfach weil du auf die Ergebnisse warten mußt, nicht vor Ort experimentieren kannst und eventuell nicht mehr weißt mit welchen Einstellungen du was abgelichtet hast.

Probiere es aus. Es kostet dich nur Film und Entwicklung. Bei der Entwicklung lasse den Film gleich scannen. Eventuell nur Negativentwicklung mit gutem Scan. Ausarbeiten läßt du dir dann nur die besten Bilder.

Mach dir Aufzeichnungen zu den Bildern. Also ein Beispiel: Film xyz ISO 200, Bild 4 mit 1/125sek bei Blende 4 usw.

Ein Vorteil wäre eventuell der: Während jeder bei Digicams einfach gedankenlos abdrückt weil es eh wurscht ist, lernst du beim Film zu visualisieren also VORHER zu überlegen wie das aussehen könnte.

Film
Sportaufnahmen: Würde ich dir den Fuji New Superia X-TRA 400 empfehlen. Ist ein Negativfilm mit noch recht feinem Korn (entspricht ca 6MP) und ganz gutem Kontrastumfang und damit sehr tolerant gegen Fehlbelichtungen. Toleranter als Digital.

Landschaftsaufnahmen: Den Fuji Velvia 50. Achtung, das ist ein Positivfilm, also Diafilm. Sehr feines Korn (entspricht ca 20MP), imho wunderschöne Farben. Intolerant gegen Fehlbelichtung ähnlich wie bei Digital. Farbverstärkung bei Rottönen. Mußt probieren ob du das magst. Nicht geeignet für Sport weil viel zu langsam.

----------

